# 2 year old Vizsla



## heartcall (May 21, 2014)

Greetings...

It wasn't that long ago that my wife and I lost Aubrey, our Weim. She was a special dog... lots of energy (2 years old when we got her), and it took awhile to train her, but she ended up becoming an amazing dog and we miss her dearly.

Anyway... a friend of ours had a 2 year Vizsla named MOOSE. He has hardly had any interaction with his owners they just felt horrible and wanted to give Moose a good life. Thinking of us... they offered Moose to us. After meeting him and taking some time to consider him... we accepted Moose into our home.

He's a handful... loads and loads of bad manners... but I am working with him a lot and in a weeks time he seems to be settling ok. 

He seems to listen to me as he know I am the leader of the pack... or he's learned that I am. BUT... he pounds on my wife a great deal... jumping on her endlessly, sitting down and lying down etc.

Do you have any advice to offer a new Vizsla owner?

I believe he is going to be a great, great dog in the long run... but I could use some help, thank you kindly.


----------



## redbirddog (Apr 23, 2010)

Heartcall. Lots of advice should come your way but my first thing I would do is your wife doing many LONG walks with Moose. Nothing sets up a pack leader like leading a dog on a walk. It is in their DNA. Do not let Moose pull but behind the left knee. It may not be easy but that is were I would start.

Have fun. He sounds like he found a good pack to be a part of.

Rod aka RBD
P.S Check out some of my earlier posts on my blog about raising Bailey around that age. Toughest period.


----------



## heartcall (May 21, 2014)

Redbirddog... your blog is awesome!!! Looking at it as we speak!


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

I would keep in mind that Moose has had little, to no training for manners for 2 years. Its only been a week, and its going to take some time to tone down his exuberance when greeting, while also bonding with him.
If he jumps up on her while sitting on the couch, She could stand up, and tell him down. Once all four feet are on the ground, praise him. If she is standing and sees he is fixing to jump up, she can move forward towards him. It places him slightly off balance but is not a harsh correction. Once he has all four feet on the floor praise and pet him. I would also have her take him on lots of walks to build a bond, and slowly start adding rules. Most of this is done at the puppy stage , but older dogs can learn in the same way. I would mainly work on the reward system with him.
Everything is new to him, and I'm sure he thinks he has died and went to heaven at your home. Vs are such people person dogs, I would bet he is just having some trouble controlling his excitement. You can also put a short lead on him in the house, it just gives you a little more control.


----------



## heartcall (May 21, 2014)

TexasRed... THANK YOU! 

I appreciate the help here... this is great information already! We love MOOSE already and want to provide a safe home for him. As we speak, he resting at my feet as I type this


----------



## R E McCraith (Nov 24, 2011)

Easy way to teach HEEL - a long hallway or stairwell - slip lead and everytime the pup wants to lead - pinch them against the wall


----------



## heartcall (May 21, 2014)

Thank you R E McCraith!

Will try that as well!


----------



## Vizsla Baby (Nov 4, 2011)

Last year we rescued a 4 year old male, fortunately he was well trained. Even with that training it took him a couple of weeks to adjust to our house and our rules. 

The first week he barked at every single noise. Even when an office chair squeaked. 

Patient, firm love will prevail. Your wife needs to practice her alpha dog status, it's a hard thing, one of my family members stuggles with it.


----------



## Vizsla Baby (Nov 4, 2011)

Oh, and thanks for rescuing Moose. I'm sure he'll have a wonderful life!


----------



## mlwindc (Feb 8, 2013)

I have a rambunctious 20 month male... we have had him since he was a puppy but he still jumps on our walker (she lets him). My advice to everyone who meets him is:

1) stand leaning slightly forward with hands clasped at your chest and arms in an upside down V shape. Look down at the pup before he even pounces -- it is YOUR space, claim it. Once a visitor establishes the space, our pup never jumps

2) lift up your knee and let the pup jump into the knee. will learn quickly to stop kneeing himself!

Our guy generally has good manners, but he does take advantage of women. It becomes very apparent very quickly that I am the weak link (admittedly, I baby him and our human son!). Just be strict and enforce those rules and it will be fine.


----------



## heartcall (May 21, 2014)

Vizsla Baby and mlwindc... thank you for your advice. We're committed to Moose... we kinda been through this when we first got Aubrey, she was a handful at first too


----------



## TupeloHoney (Feb 7, 2014)

Another easy way to teach "heel".......everytime he pulls, turn around and go the opposite way. Next time he pulls ahead, turn around again. You are going back and forth, but eventually he realizes that you are leading....not him, and will watch you and go with you.


----------



## mswhipple (Mar 7, 2011)

Just wanted to say welcome to the forums, heartcall... and thank you for giving Moose a loving home!! ;D ;D ;D


----------



## Darcy1311 (May 27, 2012)

Welcome aboard the forum Heartcall, and a great big welcome to Moose ;D ...Just like you, my last dog was a Weimaraner, I had him for just over 11 years and he broke my heart when he died.Then along came my little Darcy and the cycle continues....she is my best friend, and we are inseparable.
take care and just enjoy all the love Moose will give,because Vizsla's give it back full on..


----------



## heartcall (May 21, 2014)

Thanks for the welcome... 

Moose is an amazing dog... we love and adore him already, BUT... we got lots of training to do with him. He's a handful!!!

Jumping on us is the big one right now. Basically I cover my face and he goes down... but the usual training methods aren't effective it seems. Any ideas folks?


----------



## trevor1000 (Sep 20, 2013)

Let him pull around a 4 foot piece of small diameter rope.
He won't even know it is there and if he starts to jump just put your foot on the rope.
This has worked with us.


----------

